# Oligodon signatus & frogs



## orionmystery (May 11, 2014)

You look better with your tongue sticking out! Barred Kukri Snake (Oligodon signatus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Oligodon signatus IMG_0647b copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Oligodon signatus IMG_0526 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A juvenile Lesser Swamp Frog (Hylarana laterimaculata). Selangor, Malaysia.


Hylarana laterimaculata IMG_9794 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Just a record shot of White Spotted TreeFrog / Cinnamon Frog (Nyctixalus pictus) in amplexus. Selangor, Malaysia. 


Nyctixalus pictus IMG_0304 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Big big eyes of a big big Poisonous Rock Frog (Odorrana hosii). Selangor, Malaysia.


Odorrana hosii IMG_0347 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera), Selangor, Malaysia. 


Phrynoidis aspera IMG_8363 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical herps
Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## LarryLomona (May 11, 2014)

All great as usual.


----------



## orionmystery (May 11, 2014)

LarryLomona said:


> All great as usual.



Thank you, Larry!


----------



## tevo (May 12, 2014)

Awesome! Makes me want to play with my macro lens more... what was your lighting setup?


----------



## orionmystery (May 12, 2014)

tevo said:


> Awesome! Makes me want to play with my macro lens more... what was your lighting setup?



Thanks, Tevo. I use a canon 270ex and DIY Concave Diffuser.

My Concave Diffuser for the MPE65 and MT-24EX. Simplest one i've ever DIYed but gives the best light ever.





new diffuser cropped by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More info here: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


Sample images:



Mossy Tree Frog (Philautus macroscelis) IMG_1345 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Giant robber fly with blue wings IMG_2748 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


I have adapted this for my 60mm F2 macro lens too. Same concept, just bigger - longer, wider! Tends to get in the way, I know, but I am willing to put up with that to get the light I want.





DSC_2547 by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Sample shots:



Malayan Flying Frog (Rhacophorus prominanus) IMG_0003 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_0286 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------

